# Canadian Karen who called police on black birdwatcher in NYC charged



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

It is good that this kind of despicable behaviour in being treated appropriately.









Canadian woman charged for calling police on Black bird-watcher in N.Y.C.


Amy Cooper is being charged with filing a false report, a Class A misdemeanour punishable by up to one year in jail




nationalpost.com


----------



## 5Lgreenback (Mar 21, 2015)

Good. Unfortunately in most of these cases, without video evidence, the black man wouldn't stand an chance.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

She was also chocking the dog by pulling him off the ground by his collar. Bad person all around...


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

The irony of telling the police that this man threatened her and her dog while dragging the dog off the ground by the neck. The dog is clearly not happy.


----------



## Prairie Guy (Oct 30, 2018)

5Lgreenback said:


> Good. Unfortunately in most of these cases, without video evidence, the black man wouldn't stand an chance.


BS. White people are deemed guilty of racism even when it doesn't happen or when it's proven to be a hoax. For example, Bubba Wallace says a door pull is a noose and it takes 15 FBI agents to investigate. Jussie Smollet fakes a noose crime and still thinks he's a victim.

Stop watching CNN, it will rot your brain.


----------



## 5Lgreenback (Mar 21, 2015)

Prairie Guy said:


> BS. White people are deemed guilty of racism even when it doesn't happen or when it's proven to be a hoax. For example, Bubba Wallace says a door pull is a noose and it takes 15 FBI agents to investigate. Jussie Smollet fakes a noose crime and still thinks he's a victim.
> 
> Stop watching CNN, it will rot your brain.


Thanks for the tip, I don't have cable, let alone CNN. 

Fox news and conspiracy theory websites are not the answer either.😉


----------



## :) lonewolf (Feb 9, 2020)

Read recently that someone was fired by saying all lives matter instead of Black lives matter. The race card is smoke & mirrors to hid the real problem authoritarian government.


----------



## Prairie Guy (Oct 30, 2018)

5Lgreenback said:


> Thanks for the tip, I don't have cable, let alone CNN.
> 
> Fox news and conspiracy theory websites are not the answer either.😉


Fox doesn't fall for the noose hoaxes like CNN, so why do you bring them up?

And what conspiracy theory websites are you talking about? Are you saying that Bubba Wallace saw a real noose instead of a garage door rope and that Jussie Smollet was really attacked by MAGA hat thugs and that anyone who says different is the victim of a conspiracy? Please provide evidence of your claim.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

andrewf said:


> It is good that this kind of despicable behaviour in being treated appropriately.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ... about time. Let's see if she gets any jail-time though.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

kcowan said:


> She was also chocking the dog by pulling him off the ground by his collar. Bad person all around...


 ... I feel sorry for the dog who has been returned to her.


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

Beaver101 said:


> ... about time. Let's see if she gets any jail-time though.


I doubt it, probably a fine. But it was pretty obvious that she was expecting the police to rush out and arrest the Black bird-watcher because he was Black and she was a White woman. Pretty much the definition of entitlement since she thought the police would unquestionably believe her.


----------



## 5Lgreenback (Mar 21, 2015)

Prairie Guy said:


> Fox doesn't fall for the noose hoaxes like CNN, so why do you bring them up?
> 
> And what conspiracy theory websites are you talking about? Are you saying that Bubba Wallace saw a real noose instead of a garage door rope and that Jussie Smollet was really attacked by MAGA hat thugs and that anyone who says different is the victim of a conspiracy? Please provide evidence of your claim.


I wasn't referring to your topic deflection of a noose and Jussie Smollet, because they are just that, an irrelevant deflection.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

We always had a double garage on our homes and I spent a lot of time in them.

My friends all had garages and we visited back and forth and hung out in the garages.

We knew people on the lake with garages, and the marina had an assortment of garages.

Never have I seen a garage door pull rope that looks like this. If I saw that walking into a friend's garage, I would be asking him........WTF is that ?



https://www.cbc.ca/sports/nascar-bubba-wallace-noose-1.5626941


----------



## Prairie Guy (Oct 30, 2018)

sags said:


> We always had a double garage on our homes and I spent a lot of time in them.
> 
> My friends all had garages and we visited back and forth and hung out in the garages.
> 
> ...


Your world experience is limited. Pull ropes on commercial garage doors are very common...I have several friends who own commercial buildings so I've been aware of them for decades. They have also been used in NASCAR longer than Bubba Watson has been driving, but I guess it only recently became convenient for him to make the noose link.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Both the FBI and NASCAR concluded it was a noose. NASCAR is well aware of what a garage pull rope looks like.

The FBI concluded the noose was there before Bubba Watson arrived at the track and was allocated a garage.

Video evidence shows the noose was there in Oct 2019.

The last race team to occupy the garage was the Wood Brothers and they say the rope had a pull handle on the end of it when they used it.

Somebody deliberately removed the handle and made a noose between races at the track. NASCAR is investigating to find out who that was.


----------



## Prairie Guy (Oct 30, 2018)

sags said:


> Both the FBI and NASCAR concluded it was a noose. NASCAR is well aware of what a garage pull rope looks like.
> 
> The FBI concluded the noose was there before Bubba Wallace arrived at the track and was allocated a garage.
> 
> ...


The investigation is over...the FBI determined that it was a common garage pull rope and issued a statement to that affect that was reported by the media, even the left media.

You have posted false information.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

Prairie Guy said:


> Your world experience is limited. Pull ropes on commercial garage doors are very common...I have several friends who own commercial buildings so I've been aware of them for decades. They have also been used in NASCAR longer than Bubba Watson has been driving, but I guess it only recently became convenient for him to make the noose link.


He did not see it nor did he report it and as Nascar stated over 1600 garages this was the only one fashioned like this .I am a huge Nascar fan normally go to 4 races a year and I am so glad they are removing some of the filth from the sport and get rid of the racist ******* clan in the process.


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

Well, there's a San Francisco "CAREN Act" proposal, to punish false racist 911 calls: San Francisco lawmaker introduces 'CAREN Act' that punishes racist 911 callers

Can pretty much assume that this was a reaction to the incident.

CAREN: Caution Against Racially Exploitative Non-Emergencies


----------



## Prairie Guy (Oct 30, 2018)

bgc_fan said:


> Well, there's a San Francisco "CAREN Act" proposal, to punish false racist 911 calls: San Francisco lawmaker introduces 'CAREN Act' that punishes racist 911 callers
> 
> Can pretty much assume that this was a reaction to the incident.
> 
> CAREN: Caution Against Racially Exploitative Non-Emergencies


I want to see all false claims of racism treated equally under the law, not just the occasional upset white liberal.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

bgc_fan said:


> I doubt it, probably a fine. But it was pretty obvious that she was expecting the police to rush out and arrest the Black bird-watcher because he was Black and she was a White woman. Pretty much the definition of entitlement since she thought the police would unquestionably believe her.


What she was threatening him with was police violence or even death. She knew exactly what might happen and she was using the police as a weapon.


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

andrewf said:


> What she was threatening him with was police violence or even death. She knew exactly what might happen and she was using the police as a weapon.


True, but I think a prosecutor would be hard pressed to make the case that she deserves imprisonment. The only way I would see this happening would be if the system wants to make an example of her. And to be honest, there are bigger fish to fry, i.e. corrupt cops.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

bgc_fan said:


> I doubt it, probably a fine. But it was pretty obvious that she was expecting the police to rush out and arrest the Black bird-watcher because he was Black and she was a White woman. Pretty much the definition of entitlement since she thought the police would unquestionably believe her.


To be fair, if a woman accuses a man of a crime, he's guilty.
At schools it's absolutely brutal and they're actually currently fighting against getting due process in sexual assault investigations.

The tagline from #metoo was "believe all women", so yes. I think considering the climate in the US it was likely a reasonable assumption they'd just believe her.


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

CAREN Act is probably there to deal with people like this.





Or like this. 
White YouTube Employee Calls Police On Black Man Waiting For Friend At San Francisco Apartment Building


----------



## 5Lgreenback (Mar 21, 2015)

^ Topic defle


MrMatt said:


> To be fair, if a woman accuses a man of a crime, he's guilty.
> At schools it's absolutely brutal and they're actually currently fighting against getting due process in sexual assault investigations.
> 
> The tagline from #metoo was "believe all women", so yes. I think considering the climate in the US it was likely a reasonable assumption they'd just believe her.


This is true. The underlying bias here works much the same way in racial issues. But folks, generally of a particular political leaning, are unwilling to admit it.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

bgc_fan said:


> CAREN Act is probably there to deal with people like this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In the second case, I think the guy was not in the wrong. He is under no obligation to allow people to enter the building and is within his rights to report it as trespassing when the man admitted he didn't live there and refused to confirm who he was a guest of. My employer requires the same of me (when someone tries to tailgate into the building without identification). The smugness of recording it and threatening him with being the 'next person on TV' kind of undercuts the supposed injustice of it. Sounds like the subject of this 'discrimination' was enjoying himself, to be honest.


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

andrewf said:


> In the second case, I think the guy was not in the wrong. He is under no obligation to allow people to enter the building and is within his rights to report it as trespassing when the man admitted he didn't live there and refused to confirm who he was a guest of. My employer requires the same of me (when someone tries to tailgate into the building without identification). The smugness of recording it and threatening him with being the 'next person on TV' kind of undercuts the supposed injustice of it. Sounds like the subject of this 'discrimination' was enjoying himself, to be honest.


No. While I don't know what the set up of the lobby is like, but usually you enter the lobby area to call up the apartment. I.e. the front door isn't normally locked, but the second door is accessible for someone to buzz you in. So the guy calling the police was leaving the lobby area while the other guy went in. I guess that's the tailgating issue. Not knowing how long he was waiting there, the first guy decides to immediately call the police. Of course, asking for identification and name of who they are looking for is just another argumentative way of going about it. 

Here's the other thing. How big is that building? Is it likely the first guy knows every person there? Or if this was a white guy tailgating in, would he have assumed the person has the right to access and live there? That's the issue.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

When someone is being obvious about tailgating, it kind of raises suspicion. I have experienced this at work with people hovering or dawdling walking behind you as you approach the building and have confronted people about it. Sometimes it is just employees that forgot their badge. We have had people enter the building for nefarious purposes (stealing purses, etc. or disgruntled former employees coming to threaten bosses/management). I think we had some penetration testers freak out management as they have seriously stepped up security with turnstiles (which I appreciate as it takes the onus off employees to play the role of security guard).

I would hate to be the person who let someone into the building who went on to harm people or property.


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

andrewf said:


> When someone is being obvious about tailgating, it kind of raises suspicion. I have experienced this at work with people hovering or dawdling walking behind you as you approach the building and have confronted people about it. Sometimes it is just employees that forgot their badge. We have had people enter the building for nefarious purposes (stealing purses, etc. or disgruntled former employees coming to threaten bosses/management). I think we had some penetration testers freak out management as they have seriously stepped up security with turnstiles (which I appreciate as it takes the onus off employees to play the role of security guard).
> 
> I would hate to be the person who let someone into the building who went on to harm people or property.


Let's put it another way. Let's say instead of tailgating, he just hung out at the entrance of the building to wait for his friend. Don't you think he would have been questioned regardless because he would have been seen as waiting for an opportunity to tailgate?


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

I've lived in an apartment building before with an apparently similar set up. It is common to find people waiting in the vestibule. As long as they are not trying to enter it is fine.


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

Here's another example, with links to other cases. Apparently, if you are doing a community garden project while black, it is a crime: This Michigan Man Was Arrested for Gardening While Black. Gov. Whitmer Would Make That 911 Call a Hate Crime

While the man didn't get shot, he ended up being charged and going to court before it was thrown out.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

bgc_fan said:


> Here's another example, with links to other cases. Apparently, if you are doing a community garden project while black, it is a crime: This Michigan Man Was Arrested for Gardening While Black. Gov. Whitmer Would Make That 911 Call a Hate Crime
> 
> *While the man didn't get shot, he ended up being charged and going to court before it was thrown out.*


 ...part of the problem is why did the case even end up in court? Did the law enforcement officer(s) not even bothered to "investigate" (aka gather evidence/proofs) of the "allegations" (stalking, pedophiling, etc.) for laying the charges? I guess it's simply easier to take the perpetrators' words of the "crimes" (gardening by a black man in an area they don't like) taking place (and I wonder why?) and simply lay the charges. 

I agree that racially-motivated 911 calls should be classified as "hate" crimes and the appropriate punishment (a jail-term preferably) be applied for these incredibly resources-wasting crimes, notwithstanding other damages and ugly consequences.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Not sure if it applies to 911 calls in Canada, or only formal police reports, but it seems this would be considered public mischief.


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

Beaver101 said:


> ...part of the problem is why did the case even end up in court? Did the law enforcement officer(s) not even bothered to "investigate" (aka gather evidence/proofs) of the "allegations" (stalking, pedophiling, etc.) for laying the charges? I guess it's simply easier to take the perpetrators' words of the "crimes" (gardening by a black man in an area they don't like) taking place (and I wonder why?) and simply lay the charges.


Yes, that is the question. The simplest, but not appreciated answer is that the whole system is corrupt all the way up to the judge. Because aside from the LEO, you still had the prosecutor who thought this was a viable case. The complainants should have been charged for wasting all these resources, but again, didn't suffer any sort of penalty so they'll likely just do it again.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Many apartments have a sign on the glass door that tells residents not to let in anyone they don't know.

It is an awkward situation when another tenant is right behind you and most people just let them in regardless.

People tend to get angry when you shut the door in their face and say........read the sign.


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

andrewf said:


> Not sure if it applies to 911 calls in Canada, or only formal police reports, but it seems this would be considered public mischief.


The funny thing is that in California it is penalized:

It is a misdemeanor under California Penal Code Section 148.3 for any person to willfully use the 911 system for any purpose other than reporting an emergency. It is a felony if someone is injured or dies as a result of emergency service response to a false call. 9-1-1 Use and Abuse - Los Angeles Police Department

The fact is that no one takes it seriously. The CAREN act shouldn't have to exist, but that is where we are at.

I think in Canada there are possible fines associated with it. 

As an aside and personal anecdote, Blackberry phones are the worst for accidental dials. I have a work cell that requires you to unlock it before usage; however, you can dial 911 straight from the lock screen. I had it in my pocket on silent. Then I took a look and saw I had a message from 911 dispatcher responding to my call. I called back to explain the accidental dial.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

As a safety measure, I'm pretty sure all phones have to be allowed to make emergency calls without unlocking, even without a SIM.


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

andrewf said:


> As a safety measure, I'm pretty sure all phones have to be allowed to make emergency calls without unlocking, even without a SIM.


The problem is the ease. The fact that pocket dialing 911 was so easy is a design flaw.


----------

